# A mighty steed Halloween Costume



## PEEEETE (Sep 19, 2011)

Which one of you is behind this?!?! hahaha









Apparently it's from the Minnesota Renaissance Faire. The MN Herpetological Society always walks the turtles around and dress them up to get donations. They actually get pretty creative with them too.

Video below
http://youtu.be/XCzv6CSSKQw


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 19, 2011)

I dunno man. It's kinda disturbing.


----------



## bobagsp (Sep 19, 2011)

The little guy would get wherever he's going faster by just walking. =


----------



## PEEEETE (Sep 19, 2011)

I can see the wrongness about it, but it doesn't seem to be much of a burden on the guy, and the Herp society gets a lot of attention and donation money from a bit of walking around with him, which probably go to helping mistreated or abandoned Torts and Turtles.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad to see that it's going to a good cause. 




PEEEETE said:


> I can see the wrongness about it, but it doesn't seem to be much of a burden on the guy, and the Herp society gets a lot of attention and donation money from a bit of walking around with him, which probably go to helping mistreated or abandoned Torts and Turtles.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 20, 2011)

That is awsome! 

The tort probably doesn't even know what he's wearing or what he's pulling, lol.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## Missy (Sep 21, 2011)

Too funny. I don't see that it's any different than dressing up dogs and cats. For a good cause, so I like it.


----------

